# Outlook keeps changing to one line message view.



## shelzmike

Here is a weird one that I have never experienced before and cannot figure out. I am running Office 2007 and use Outlook all the time on my Vista machine. I usually have Outlook display 2 lines on each email (by selected 2 from Maximum number of lines to show in compact view under View->Customize Current View->Fields. 

Well, the weirdest thing started happening the other day. After about 5 minutes or so, the messages change to showing only one line. Here are some screen shots to show what I mean:

This is how I have it (and want it):












But it keeps changing to this:












When it changes to the one line view, I can fix it by going into View--> Current View --> Customize Current View --> Reset Current View.

It will stay two lines for a random amount of time and then change back to one line - sometimes it does it within a couple minutes, and sometimes it stays two lines for about 10 minutes. I can go in and select a different amount of lines to display and no matter how many I chose, it always reverts back to the one line. Any help on this one?

Mike


----------



## uberdruck

By default Outlook will change the way the message list is viewed depending on the width of the window / list.

To stop it changing, uncheck "Use compact layout in widths smaller than x characters" then set it to Always use compact layout in the Other Settings... dialog box from the Customize View... options.










If you have done this in addition to setting it to using two lines already in the other section, then I am baffled. 

EDIT: I actually found this site trying to find out if there was a value to make all email folders display with the compact view by default, if anyone knows let me know.


----------

